# modeling chocolate tips, please!



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm just starting to work w/ chocolate, trying to make modeling chocolate(white chocolate). The first batches I made using a recipe for regular modeling chocolate turned out nice and smooth, but were too soft at room temp. for what I'm tring to do. I looked online, saw that I needed to decrease the amount of corn syrup, so I tried that. First batch sort of seized up on me, I discarded and tried again, now there's copious amount of fat just oozing out. Help, please! Thank you!


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I would guess you are overworking it before it cures. In my experience, you really don't want to knead it much more than you have to at first. 

Of course, after you've given it time to cure you can knead it as much as you want!


----------



## maraar2 (Dec 16, 2007)

All I did was mix it enough to combine the corn syrup/white chocolate. Can I knead the cocoa butter back in once it chills?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There is another way.....

Take regular couveture coins and toss them in the food processor, process until very fine and crumbly. Take it out and roll and model with it. You can get a decent shine if you polish it with a good woman's make-up brush. True, this method is more expensive as it is solid chocoalte, but you also have "bragging rights" to using pure, solid chocolate.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Your white chocolate broke because you do need to decrease the corn syrup a little. There are a kajillion recipes on the internet if you look. One tip would be to warm the corn syrup a little too before adding it to the chocolate. If you don't want to bother making the modeling chocolate, tootsie rolls work very well too.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I discarded and tried again, Good idea ,just from my mess ups i think it is the best thing to do ,or put it aside for later ,I have wasted much time trying to fix broken batches of this and that unless you know what you did and how to fix it ''bin it'' then start again often you will find your opps .
I KNOW from my new years day party melting cheese in a microwave is a verry bad idea i spent a long time trying to fix it .eventually i scraped the idea and started over .hey we had the best appenzeller,gruyere and emmental cheese curds ,
squeeky cheese all I needed was a breading station and a deep fat fryer .
Tommy


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I've made batches and batches of modeling chocolate and even sold to a company, I got the formula from a chocolate class that I took.

Now, I cannot remember for the life of me the recipe and I can't make a batch even if my life depended on it.

I emailed my former partner for the recipe and she won't give it to me..

UGH. so I feel your pain..

I ended up with 8 pounds of unusable chocolate garbage!


----------

